# 600 fita round?



## ArcheryGearGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

If it's a FITA, then you use the 5-color FITA face, either single spot or 3 spot, you're choice. It is the same size as the Vegas 3 spot, but with a white background instead of grey. 
Evan


----------



## ArcheryGearGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

...and you shoot a total of 60 arrows. Two ends of practice, and then 20 ends of 3 each. Each end is 2 minutes long.
Evan


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

20 ends of 3 arrows at a 3 spot vegas style target i believe


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

I was thinking it was a 60 arrow vegas type target round. But was reading were it could be on a five spot target and shot with 120 arrows. Im new to the fita side of archery as im just now getting into the vegas target hardcore. I would like to enter a few of these shoots to try it out. I shot great on the five spot and doing really well on the vegas face.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

We just completed holding the Michigan Archers Association Indoor FITA this weekend. It was shot on a 40cm FITA face (10 scoring zones) or a 3 spot FITA face (not Vegas face). It was 20 ends of 3 arrows each from 18M with 2 practice ends first: total of 66 arrows.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

We're given a choice of target face. Generally olympic recurve -three spot; barebow -ten ring.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

PAFD ARCHER said:


> I was thinking it was a 60 arrow vegas type target round. But was reading were it could be on a five spot target and shot with 120 arrows. Im new to the fita side of archery as im just now getting into the vegas target hardcore. I would like to enter a few of these shoots to try it out. I shot great on the five spot and doing really well on the vegas face.


5-spot and 120 arrows is NFAA. that format doesn't exist in FITA. it'll be 60 arrows at either a single or three spot multi color face.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

See im new to this. What is the fita target. The three on top of each other? Look like the vegas face


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

40 cm three spot vertical











Las Vegas target face.











FITA 10 ring face.


----------



## ArcheryGearGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The FITA 3-spot target looks like the Vegas target, 3 spots in a triangle. It has the rings 6 through 10, but the background outside of the rings is white. The single spot is the same ring size, but has all 10 rings. The rings on both are the same size. My dad made a short video of a recent FITA indoor tournament. It includes the shooting line and the targets. Click on the link to see it. 

http://archerygearguy.com/?page_id=190

Hope this helps. Evan


----------



## mike45 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Faces*

Hello

Over here we shoot only F.I.T.A, -indoor faces are 40cm 3 faces vertical for both recurve and compound, - the gold has two smaller circles in it, - the bigger one is the 10 for recurve and the smallest circle inside the gold is the 10 for compound.
We shoot 10 ends, i.e 30 arrows, a break of 15-20 minutes and then another 10 ends. - we shoot one arrow at each face. after another break, we have the finals, the best 8 archers from each category shoot 12 arrows as follows: the best score of those 8 archers shoots against the worst, the second best against the second worst ( the looser is out) and so on, when this final is over, then the last 4 shoot again and so on.
Hope this helps.
Good shooting
Mike.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

It is generally refered to as a FITA 18. Because there is another round that has a 600 max score that is shot at 25 meters on a 60 cm face single or three spot, and supprise, thats called a FITA 25.


----------

